# It's Friday You Know!



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Eight o'clock and no Friday thread 

Seamaster GMT


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s 08/08/08/08/08 

& I`m wearing this...

*Aristo Aquaristo `Dakar` 3H36/3, ETA 2824-2, 25 jewels.*


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn 356 for me today:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

wearing the new arrival on the right.....










happy 8/8/8 !


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> it`s 08/08/08/08/08


:fear:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > it`s 08/08/08/08/08
> ...


Actually I just noticed the time as I was about to post :lol:


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been wearing this one most of the week - that includes today 

ORIS BC Pointer Date


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Precista PRS20LE ,sorry no picture,have a good day


----------



## Mr Gilbo (Apr 24, 2008)

I am wearing my Marina today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

PRS-20 on a Delaurian for me today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

And i'm wearing.................


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wearing this one for work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Another marina militare










Paul


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Off work today!  Wearing the RLT 69.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

One of my favourite old Sekondas today, with the Slava double mainspring movement and day-date...


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Looking forward to the Beijing extravaganza....

Wearing this mod on a heavy chain.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this after breakfast...

*Services, circa late 1970s/early 1980s?*

(made for Services by Remex Electronics Ltd., Hong Kong)










Bugger, I`d forgotten about the Olympics, two weeks of total boredom :yawn:

Oh well that`s it for what little decent programmes there are on TV for the next couple of weeks 

I`ll have to find some good books to read :book:

Or spend even more time the forum :rltb:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Finally prised the O&W from my wrist so back wearing this for today anyway


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

The one on the left


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


>


I really like that Griff, very nice & understated B)


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bugger, I`d forgotten about the Olympics, two weeks of total boredom :yawn:


Morning, All

Sorry to tell you, Mac, but you can probably double that - Olympics take about a month, if I remember correctly. I shall be boycotting them, anyway. A small - but personally significant - protest. :thumbsdown:

Wearing the Oris Williams F1 Day Date this morning, swapping to my trusty Seiko in the evening. Finally going to see 'The Dark Knight'. Can't wait!

N


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Aerospace all week as I find it is THE perfect work watch....but today is Friday....so of course










Be honest girls....does my wrist look fat in this? :lol:

Nice one Griff........oh and Mach....how much more time could you spend in here without sleep deprevation? :lazy2:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Friday and I wear my Breitling 



















Strap or bracelet?


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Roy says these M cases are to be discontinued. Shame really 'cause I like them and find the size a very comfortable fit.










Confess to having it on a sturdier Fortis bracelet though.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Apt for today this made in 1979 for the 1980 Moscow Olympics â€˜Luchâ€™ mechanical watch


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Friday and I wear my Breitling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I normally cringe at the BreitBLING bracelets.......but it all comes together with that watch

unk: :wub:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

For me, it's my latest incoming - MkII Stingray (seller's pic, with thanks!)










I've got it on a black NATO strap and it's looking uber-tooly at the moment!

HAGWE

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT24...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Currently with this at the moment


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

It's the yellow and black today


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me so far today










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Another RLT weekend for me:










:rltb:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

changed over to this - haven't worn it for months, but took it along to the GTG last night and decided it needs more wrist time


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well this came back from Bienne... but ive no photos of it other than prior to the restoration.... but trust me its stunning and I love it!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

GMT for me, and neither hand is indicating the time in China. 










Later,

William


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

One of my favourites


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Wearing this Saturn, my latest addition.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Tag Heuer SP 1000m


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No dancing this afternoon, but off out dancing to-night, so I'm wearing this one










*Saga Electric Backset - by Timex*

has the nice touch of an a.m./p.m. indicator, there's a wee dot appears above or below the date to show a.m. or p.m. Below the date it's a.m. and above (as in piccis) it's p.m. Movement is an electric Timex 85 AFAIK, but since it comes out through the front, I'm not taking it out just to confirm. It's not broke, so I ain't gonna try and fix it :rofl2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Changed over to this for evening.


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> This one for me so far today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion one of the most beautiful watches in the world. Great picture Gary.

*My own choice for today.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

squareleg said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger, I`d forgotten about the Olympics, two weeks of total boredom :yawn:
> ...


_*ARRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!*_ 



> I shall be boycotting them, anyway. A small - but personally significant - protest. :thumbsdown:


Sounds like a good plan to me :thumbsup:

I`ve been feeling crap today so have had to rest therefore couldn`t be arsed to do another swap so I`m still wearing this...

*Services, unjeweled quartz, circa late 1970s/1980s*

(probably one of the last watches sold by the Services Watch Co.Ltd., made for them by Remex Electronics Ltd., Hong kong)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Aerospace all week as I find it is THE perfect work watch....but today is Friday....so of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!! :yes:

There I`ve said it, brutal I know but you had to be told the truth :lol:

Cool watch shame about the leather











> oh and Mach....how much more time could you spend in here without sleep deprevation? :lazy2:


I have a clone so it`s never a problem :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Changed over to the G10 now and after wearing the SD I hardly know if I've got anything on


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well yes something on the wrist but its whats in my pocket...........


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Crikey James, that's fantastic!

Scratched a long term itch this week by buying one of these, at last:

*RLT13*


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

still with my 14 after service want to see how accurate it is


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This one today


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Global sport today


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Still wearing my Basis restoration. Love that watch 

Alasdair


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

James said:


> Well yes something on the wrist but its whats in my pocket...........


Damn! Thats absolutely fascinating, if I had that I would just sit all day watching it under a loupe....what a beauty!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Aerospace all week as I find it is THE perfect work watch....but today is Friday....so of course
> ...


I know, I know......but its a 36mm.....it looks smaller than it is in reality, er....it's that time of the month....bugger it....got to think of another excuse....... :lol:

Oi! Tried it on the metal...but wow...looks a little flash, need a 70's Porker and and East London accent and a wad waving around to go with it! Loadsa munnahhhh....... :tongue2:

I'll try it again on the bracelet and strap it around my thumb....should look in proportion then!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Love that '13 Rich.

Just put this on for the rest of the day.










I've been working in the garden without a watch for most of the day and i've got sunburnt... :cry2:

It wasn't even that hot, I just burn easily.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Still this, I'm afraid....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Wearing this Saturn, my latest addition.


Bill that's a beauty :yes:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pinkwindmill said:


> For me, it's my latest incoming - MkII Stingray (seller's pic, with thanks!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm I like the dual use bezel ..... I shal go and have a look


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just haad a bite to eat and changed over to this:










_168.0060/368.0854 Cal.1021. From 1975_

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Had this one on for the day ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

star chief


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Aerospace all week as I find it is THE perfect work watch....but today is Friday....so of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice, I love old Rolex's on Alligator straps


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JSar for me most of this week


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Flashharry said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Aerospace all week as I find it is THE perfect work watch....but today is Friday....so of course
> ...


Neal.....nice one....I have decided a full gold is on my list, but gotta be a vintage though....DJ....not too keen on the DD, when I get the gold version it will have to reside on a gator too.....then my DJ might stay on the TT bracelet.....

BTW what strap is that? I am presently using my Omega gator strap and deployant...nice and safe


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


Got it from ATG in Bristol, its one of their gators for vintage watches, priced at Â£70 I think


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been wearing this all week 










but just changed into the BP50 after seeing Guys lovely PRS-50 last night


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JoT said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > For me, it's my latest incoming - MkII Stingray (seller's pic, with thanks!)
> ...


The Stingray 60 (there's a 50 and 70 too) is the only one that can have the dual bezel - it's the only one with a wide enough insert. 

Still got it on now - it's fab!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Flashharry said:
> ...


I've got one of those too - had it on my DJ and vintage Speedy Pro - well worth a look. 



















Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I've got one of those too - had it on my DJ and vintage Speedy Pro - well worth a look. 



















Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

All these bits of dead animals are making me feel quite ill


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Scratched a long term itch this week by buying one of these, at last:
> 
> *RLT13*


Lookin' good, Rich...me too today...

*RLT 13*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

For me.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The Capeland for today as well I take it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Doh!


----------



## Matrim604 (Aug 9, 2008)

Okay, so it's Saturday today, but I just bought this yesterday (Friday):










And here are my other watches:



















I usually wear my Seamaster. The Rolex was my first nice watch i splurged on about 10 years ago. I really like the watch but I think it's a little too small for my tastes now. I am thinking about selling it and getting a "Yatchmaster I" one of these days, or maybe even a "GMT".


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Matrim604, and nice collection of watches 



Matrim604 said:


> The Rolex was my first nice watch i splurged on about 10 years ago. I really like the watch but I think it's a little too small for my tastes now. I am thinking about selling it and getting a "Yatchmaster I" one of these days, or maybe even a "GMT".


I can wholeheartedly recommend the GMT Master - still coming to terms with having sold mine :cry2:


----------

